# Very special home needed for aggressive 7yr old female cat



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

My circumstances will be changing at the end of October and I will no longer be able to look after my shorthaired tabby cat. This is the hardest thing I've ever had to do, but I am desperately looking for someone who is able to adopt her. 

The problem is that she is virtually feral and can be incredibly mean when she wants to be. She can be very aggressive, unpredictable and for no reason at all.

I would be looking for a very gentle person, preferably a woman who lives on her own (as she doesn't take to men very well at all), who would be willing to take her on and who would be incredibly patient with her. 

She is around 7 years old. She can be very loving at times and at night will snuggle as close to me as she can, either on top of the duvet or underneath. 

Ideally she needs a home without children or babies or any other pets, but with someone who will be around. She doesnt like being left for long periods on her own. 

I have contacted local rescue centres, but they have said they're full with long waiting lists and one that said they had a 'no kill' policy recommended that I put her down. :'(

I am certain I wouldn't be able to do that as she is perfectly healthy and this whole thing is breaking my heart into a million pieces!!

Does anybody know anyone who they think could cope with her and be willing to take her on?! It is NOT a challenge for the weak hearted and would be a long-term commitment.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Most members on this forum already have pets, and you say she needs to be the only pet, so its a tall order!

Is there no way you can keep her?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Has your cat ever been around other cats to see if she definitely cant be placed with other cats.

Reason I am asking is, I took a cat in recently, owner stated no other pets but this rescue actually adores other cats once introduced properly and safely, now she is always snuggled up with her friend.

This obviously is good to know for me with my cat but now I have the issue that she needs to be rehomed with her new friend as she hates being without her.

I do think there are controlled safe ways to get even the most feral cat to accept another cat, I admit some times it doesn't work but the cases I have taken in my percentage works out at 80% of cats will tolerate other cats.

Another example, a rescue came in due to the dog, but I rehomed to an owner who had a soppy dog and all has been well for a year.

Sorry for the ramble but I just want you to be clear and know 100% your cat cannot be with other cats.

Just for the record before I go and do rescue's, I have had the worse cat ever, hated everything and was the most feral cat you could meet, walking past this cat resulted in sever bites to myself from the cat, resulted in the doctor just giving me a supply of antibiotics as I have a blood disorder, but time did work, patience did work, and if you have the experience and patience, it could possibly work.

So please if you are just presuming your own feelings on your cat and not going by any experience don't give the impression of a wild no other cats, as I know in most cases it does work out well.

What area are you?

I am willing to try for myself with your cat as I have all the experience I need to help you. 

Please do not put your cat to sleep.


----------



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello,

Thank you so much for your responses. We used to have three cats in total (until my previous partner and I split up a few years ago). She tolerated the others, but they were never affectionate and would hiss and scratch when they passed each other, so it's definitely not an impossibility to have her with other cats if you were willing.

She is 95% of the time very loving and calm with me at home and so if you asked me, I would tell you she was adorable and very sweet. I am only painting the worst picture because I don't want to have a repeat of the situation I was in last week. 

I had (several months ago and with a lot of forward planning) found a friend of a friend who had said they were able to take her and give her a forever home, allowing her plenty of time to adjust. However, the evening following the morning I had dropped her off, they started texting me saying she'd been behind the cupboard for nine hours and they were panicking - I reassured them it would take time and patience and it could be months before she felt settled. 

Two days later she lashed out at the man and they called me saying I had to leave work and come and get her straight away because they weren't prepared to tolerate an aggressive cat. 

I had been very honest with them about her nature from the beginning and so was absolutely devastated for her to be given up on so quickly.

I'm leaving the country at the end of October and so this has thrown me into a bit of a panic really as the deadline is fast approaching. I never wanted her to go into a cattery and I definitely never ever thought about having her put down. I thought I had left plenty of time and found somewhere she was going to be so well looked after and loved. 

I'm in Maidenhead in Berkshire, but if you were willing to take her on, I would drive the whole length of Britain. I just want to know that she is going to be cared for and that she will have a good life with lots of love and cuddles once she is settled.

Whereabouts are you? x x x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That annoys me .....

Basically nobody can expect any cat to just come into a strange environment and settle within 9 hours, it rarely happens.

I spent a whole 12 months getting a cat to trust me, he would be so nervous he would run into the corner, I spent hours sat on the floor just talking softly but no eye contact, did seem that I was getting nowhere, until the night I fell asleep on the sofa, woke up to find the cat was laid on me, this took a very long time but the majority of cats just need to take there own time and owners need to be patient.

ok, so I run my own rescue, I have 8 of my own cats so sadly not in a position to keep myself but I can find a home, I will assess myself over a couple of months, normally 3 months so I know the cats character and which homes would be suitable, if I get it wrong and the owner needs to return to me, I always have them back, once under my care I spend a lot of time helping new owners, sadly sometimes it just doesn't work but there is always a home out there for every cat.

What I will ask is you keep trying to find a home, but use me as a last resort, I currently have 48 rescue cats/kittens with me, so you can appreciate space is not available today.

If when the time comes you still need me, I will be here to help you.

I live in Oxford.

I hope between now and end October to have rehomed most of the rescue's I have here, I do have 4 possible homes and awaiting home checks to be done on these.

I need to ask a few questions, is your cat neutered, what food does you cat eat and is your cat vaccinated and microchipped, any medical issues I need to inform my vet about.


----------



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

wow, thank you so much. I will keep looking and trying my best to rehome her in the meantime. I have an old school friend coming to visit us on sunday to assess her temperament and see if she thinks she can take her on, but she lives in an apartment in London, so it's not ideal, but it could be an option.

she is neutered and chipped and had her initial vaccinations as a kitten, but she hasn't had any follow ups as an adult. 

would you take her without, or do you think I should I look at getting her vaccinated ASAP? I've moved areas so could go to a different vet who might be better with her. 

she only eats dry food, has never shown an interest in wet food or any meat such as ham or chicken - she eats Purina One 'Indoor' at the moment because she's only outdoor for an hour or so a day and wouldn't touch the 'Adult' one for some reason. she's eaten Iams in the past as well.

no medical issues whatsoever - that I know of. x x x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure if this will help but have asked the coordinator of Maidenhead Cat Rescue to have a look at this thread. It's a small independent run charity just set up (but most of the members used to be the local branch of Cats Protection).

There is a facebook page.


----------



## funkycat (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi,

I am the branch manger for Maidenhead Cat Rescue, can you message us via Facebook please and i can add your cat to our facebook page as looking for a home.


----------



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz, 

I can't seem to message you privately (I don't really know what I'm doing!) - are you able to send me a private message with your contact details?
My friend came to visit yesterday, but we just don't think it would be the best solution for Lily - she would be in a small flat in the centre of London with no hope of ever going outside as it's not on the ground floor.
I'm still in desperate need of help. Would you still be willing to consider taking her on at the beginning of October? x x x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you cant private message until you have 26 posts.
did you have no luck with the cat rescue who posted?

Have to go offline now but will be back later, I will take your cat but I have to be the last resort as I have many with me already.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can we have an update please so I can arrange things my end.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

CC maybe pm a MOD to send an email to the OP


----------



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

hi, sorry, I'm off work this week and haven't checked my emails. I'm still desperately looking. I've just had another option fall through and I'm only left with one other "only if it's your last resort." Do you have room for her? x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will have room from 18th September if this helps.


----------



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

that would be amazing! do you think I could come and visit before then so I know where I'm taking her when the time comes? x


----------



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

hi Catcoonz, I have Friday 19th September booked off work - is it possible that i would be able to bring Lily to you then? x


----------



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

can anyone help me contact Catcoonz again? x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry I missed this.

Have a cat leaving me next Tuesday so I will then have space.

Will be back online later this evening as I have o get to the vet now.


----------



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

no problem at all. I hope everything is OK at the vets. 

I've got next Friday booked off work, so if it's convenient for you i could bring Lily up then? x x x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, I cant help you for the next 6 weeks, ive broken my foot and need to rely on neighbours to help me with the cats already with me.

As soon as my foot is healed I will be able to help.


----------



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz, I am so sorry to hear that.  I really hope you feel better soon and heal up quickly.

By my calculations, six weeks will be the week before we leave, so fortunately still gives us enough time. As long as you are sure that it will be OK, I will plan around this.

Thank you for keeping me updated, I really appreciate it. x x x


----------



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry, I cant help you for the next 6 weeks, ive broken my foot and need to rely on neighbours to help me with the cats already with me.
> 
> As soon as my foot is healed I will be able to help.


I am really sorry to hear that. Get well soon!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can help once I don't need to rely on help with the cats, if im able to cope sooner I will let you know, I am really sorry, im an idiot.


----------



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

don't be silly, you're not an idiot! 

how did you do it?! 

I hope it wasn't too painful  I've never broken a bone in my life, so have no idea how bad it is!

everything will be fine as long as I can get her to you by the 29th October - thank goodness I've been planning ahead for so long. it pays off to be what my other half calls 'a control freak' - I prefer 'organised!'  x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I fell over the cat lol, was in so much pain I had to call the paramedics to give me morphine, it was agony, refused to go to hospital as I needed to do the cats in the morning.

I will be fine, just need to keep pain relief topped up otherwise when they wear off it hurts like hell.

Don't worry, I will still help you. xx


----------



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

oh no! I hope you and the cat are both OK!! what a nightmare!

thank you so much - i can't begin to tell you how stressful this whole thing has been (mainly just guilt, which I guess is my own issue) - the amount of times I've questioned myself and come so close to not going at all, but if I don't go, i just know i'll regret it for the rest of my life. I feel now's the right time and it's something I have to do. 

I was wondering if you, or any of the other lovely people on here had any advice on how to make it as stress free as possible for Lily? obviously she won't have a clue of anything that i'm going through (although we are now starting to pack the house up so she knows something's happening), but on the day and with the move etc, I want to make sure that nothing I do causes her any undue stress. any help and advice would be greatly appreciated. x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ask for advise in cat chat section as I have never moved home with a cat, others will be more experienced than me.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi !
Many people on the forum recommend Zylkene :
Zylkene for Dogs & Cats | Anxiety | Behavioural | Daily Care | Cats | MedicAnimal.com
Shop around online for the cheapest. You'd want to get started on this in a couple of weeks time to get the full effect by the time the move comes - good luck


----------



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

hi catcoonz, how is the break healing? I hope you're doing well and not finding it too hard. i'm just checking that everything's ok and that we're still looking likely for the end of October for relocating Lily.  x x x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im ok. My queen had babies today.


----------



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

awwwww, they're gorgeous!! x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just updating:

This gorgeous girl is coming to me on Sunday.

I may not be around as much as I have much work to do to help her settle in.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful Lily will be coming and going, she will leave me on 3rd November to go to her special forever home, the family are experienced with nervous cats and they are very much looking forward to having her.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lovely news - great job CC as always xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lily is here, beautiful girl


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update:

No photographs as yet as I am allowing Lily time to settle.

Already we have made progress where she walks past me, obviously with the scent of other cats she is a little timid but nothing what I expected, she is adorable in her own time, only been with me a matter of hours.

There is no work needed to be done, she just needs somebody to leave her alone and she will come to you when she is ready.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lily has now gone to her new home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lily is all settled in her new home, likes sitting in front of the telly.
Photo's will come soon, owner wants her to settle more before pointing a camera at her.


----------

